# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обновить Версию платформы 8.2

## VIK02

Хочу загрузить конфигурацию в редакции 3.0,но как поняла нужно обновить платформу "версия должна быть не меньше чем 8.3.1" у меня стоит 8.2.18.61
Помогите,пожалуйста, ее обновитьИ?

----------


## arccos6pi

скачать новую версию и установить

----------


## VIK02

Так вот я и не знаю какую платформу в редакции скачать надо что обновить эту двойку,которая у меня:blush: и  как обновить после того как скачаю:(
конфигурациии как обновлять и просто платформу поставить могу,а вот с этим у меня засада какая-то...

----------


## arccos6pi

> Так вот я и не знаю какую платформу в редакции скачать надо что обновить эту двойку,которая у меня:blush: и  как обновить после того как скачаю:(
> конфигурациии как обновлять и просто платформу поставить могу,а вот с этим у меня засада какая-то...


Технологическая платформа 8.3(8.3.4.465) - это актуальная на текущий момент
так вам и надо просто поставить новую платформу

----------

VIK02 (04.04.2014)

----------


## VIK02

Буду пробовать))

----------

